# Hong Kong post



## Tinotenda Chirombo (16/6/18)

I made an order with fasttech on the 6th of May, it shipped out the next week but for the past month I haven’t received any updates on it’s location. What’s the eta for Hong Kong register post?


----------



## SMOK (16/6/18)

Could be 1 Month could be 3. I ordered something in December and still waiting!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (16/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> I made an order with fasttech on the 6th of May, it shipped out the next week but for the past month I haven’t received any updates on it’s location. What’s the eta for Hong Kong register post?



Sorry mate. Just have to wait. As @SMOK said above. If it's one month, consider yourself lucky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (16/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> I made an order with fasttech on the 6th of May, it shipped out the next week but for the past month I haven’t received any updates on it’s location. What’s the eta for Hong Kong register post?



They dont scan in countries between SA and China, the next scan will only be in JHB customs, at the moment it is slow. I have some stuff that is 60 days out and no sign on the local tracking system

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (19/6/18)

Oh wow. That is just out of this world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (19/6/18)

Just got this mail from SAPO

Good day 

Our mail processing center in Johannesburg International, Wits-pos and Tshwane mail center are experiencing mail delays due to huge mail carry overs.

On behalf of the company ,please accept our apology for the delay and an inconvenience caused. 

Warm regards,
Customer Services
Share-call: (086) 011 1502 | Fax: (086) 560 1215
South African Post Office SOC Limited
Email: customer.services@postoffice.co.za | Website: www.postoffice.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

